# Thoughts on TT not receiving 7 Speed Auto Currently



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I note that the FL S3 now comes with the 7 speed auto when ordering s tronic and the soon to be available FL Golf R will also receive it. When it comes to cars I usually order at the wrong time and get left with the older version that never seems to sell on quite so easily when I have one of my usual urges to change car quickly and I'm then left to take another hit!

I have read that the 8 speed auto on the M235i I owned is a better box than s tronic and the word dated was also used now that the 7 speed is starting to hit all performance models.

Currently loaded with man flu and last night was spent looking at all sorts of alternatives-the drugs are possibly making me dillusional and this is not something I should be worrying about?!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

7 speed is a better system without doubt, said it many times before... All TTs should have it as a min.
Should also drop the 0-60 time of the TTS to around 4.2, so very close to the RS.

When? no one (here) knows.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I was just reading another thread where you had commented on exactly that. Well if I don't cancel my order I can guarantee you it will be shortly after I take delivery :roll: :lol:

They will probably hang it out until what they class as the FL TT appears so it could/should be a few years away yet?

Currently I'm looking at an RS3 just for that 5 cylinder noise - losing the plot!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You're safe, no cars with the 5 cylinder engine can be ordered right now...


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> You're safe, no cars with the 5 cylinder engine can be ordered right now...


 :lol: yeah I know, Audi marketing at its best make the people want so they pay over the odds with little to no discount available.

There are a few 8v's currently for sale but probably not worth it just for the noise alone so I'd be as well extending the budget to a TTRS when the books finally open but then she would have my balls on the menu at our wedding in June!

I have also been looking at the A45 AMG again


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

So are you seriously considering cancelling your TTS :roll:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Probabaly.....not.

I just want to make sure I am buying the right car as I need to keep this for some time


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Re alternatives.. I`m not sure the TTS is worth the extra over the standard TT. Maybe if you`re looking at resale values. A bit off topic - looking at the used car market in the UK, IMO the TT mk3 is one of the bargains, the other being M235i and 640 range (+ Cayman 981).. some real bargains out there http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...6-series-gran-coup-3-0td-640d-m-sport/6560544. New cars, definitely Mustang GT. That`s where I would be looking, if I didn`t go for the MK3. Mustang GT and 981 probably best of all if you`re looking for proper sound. But A45 - seems to me too flashy inside & out.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

With the discounts on offer I think the TTS turns out to be priced ok and imo just looks that bit better than the TTC.

I've just come from an M235i and have decided that I need awd. This is likely to be the last new car for a while so I just didn't want to order and then we get a 7 speed shortly after as that would be my luck. I have came to my senses and I can't see better out there for the cash so TTS it is


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Sure. In this respect, there isn`t much to choose from (Golf R & Focus RS?) & TT/TTS is hard to beat anyway!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

jabiqq said:


> Re alternatives.. I`m not sure the TTS is worth the extra over the standard TT. Maybe if you`re looking at resale values. A bit off topic - looking at the used car market in the UK, IMO the TT mk3 is one of the bargains, the other being M235i and 640 range (+ Cayman 981).. some real bargains out there http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...6-series-gran-coup-3-0td-640d-m-sport/6560544. New cars, definitely Mustang GT. That`s where I would be looking, if I didn`t go for the MK3. Mustang GT and 981 probably best of all if you`re looking for proper sound. But A45 - seems to me too flashy inside & out.


The 6 series and Mustang depreciation will be severe.
You couldn't get more polar opposite to a TT with a 6 series either and not many here will cross-shop them...


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I know 6 is in a totally different category, but similar price bracket (for a used one), performance & has its own strengths..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTS is the only one to have the basic 20T one is not good enough, the RS is too expensive and not a big enough jump for the money..

Focus RS interesting, Golf R, Meeeh, no thanks have you looked inside one!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Personally I would be looking at the C43 AMG coupe instead of the A45 as an alternative to the TTS. Even though its probably a bit heavier, compared to the A45, its (IMO) better looking, nicer interior, and a coupe so not too dissimilar from the TT. Also, like the others, its got 4WD. The gearbox is a 9 speed dual clutch, not sure if its any good, but probably a good chance its better than the 6 speed s-tronic.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I must say that Merc have done a good job with the redesigned interiors. But I`m too young to get one 
Pushing the price a little bit, used F-types are starting to get into low 40k price range (big premium for awd).


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I wasn't a fan of the interior of the golf R myself although I have to say the ride quality was better than the S3 at the time of testing. I owned a focus ST3 and I don't think the RS interior has moved on much since then so that's not for me.

I do like the CLA A45 but the C43 is that bit nicer and has the V6 but the reviews state a vague and light front end so that put me off.

We have plans to start a family next year so that would be my only real reason not to continue with the TTS but that's what the other halves sensible 5 door Honda is for


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I wouldn`t really worry about the 6 speed Stronic. It`s a great box and I can hardly see not having the 7 speed a deciding factor for not getting the current model. I guess it would make the gearing a bit shorter, but I like tried & tested solutions.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I know it's a good setup, it's probably just paranoia as I bought one of the last pre FL M135i's when everyone said the FL was uglier and low and behold it became popular and I took a hit.

I was in the same boat with the M235i I was going to wait on the M240i but all the reviews stated I had the better engine and it then comes out and once again the M240i has the must have engine and I again took a bit of a shafting. A large part of that is my fault for having no patience to wait and also not keeping the car long enough.

Anyway I guess it's irrelevant as this really has to be the last toy that sits on the drive most of the time and I just want to make sure I get it right


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

The way I see things is if we where always waiting for the next big thing then we would never have anything,technology is still moving at such a fast rate that it's impossible to have something that's current for longer than 6months to a year before something else comes along,you have to make a choice and stick with that choice and be happy and I personally think I'd be hard pushed to beat the TTS and Audi as a whole,they are always at the forfront and although expensive there's just something special about the TT,it's been there since the mk1 (I have one of those too) and it's hard to beat.in my opinion you have picked wisely,I'm super excited about getting mine and you should be too


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

+1
One thing that doesn`t seem to change much is the amount of space in the back 










http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/d...delDescription=quattro&pageNumber=4&fnai=next


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Reasty said:


> The way I see things is if we where always waiting for the next big thing then we would never have anything,technology is still moving at such a fast rate that it's impossible to have something that's current for longer than 6months to a year before something else comes along,you have to make a choice and stick with that choice and be happy and I personally think I'd be hard pushed to beat the TTS and Audi as a whole,they are always at the forfront and although expensive there's just something special about the TT,it's been there since the mk1 (I have one of those too) and it's hard to beat.in my opinion you have picked wisely,I'm super excited about getting mine and you should be too


Yeah I think you are spot on mate, it's never ending! I am looking forward to the TTS so I just need to wait patiently for March and stop looking elsewhere


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

TerryCTR said:


> Yeah I think you are spot on mate, it's never ending! I am looking forward to the TTS so I just need to wait patiently for March and stop looking elsewhere


Definitely and judging by your sig you've had Mk1/Mk2 Sport TT's before, the Mk3 TTS in comparison will be amazing!

Also apologies for the noob question but what does 'FL' mean?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I've owned both mate, both nice cars but I expect the TTS to be in a different league.

It stands for Face Lift


----------



## dmh1971 (Jan 29, 2016)

For the money I don't think there's anything to touch the TT or TTS.
The way it looks,the interior and dashboard are the best of any car regardless 
of price and the drive is superb especially with Quattro it's so composed and smooth 
with the stronic. I love my TTS it's awesome. You will too.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Roll on March the wait is killing me already


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Can someone please explain the advantage?!
The only improvement can be a better torque distribution but, the last gear always know for low fuel consumption, won't bring so much money because 7-8-9-10 gears bring more weigh, maintenance and friction between components.
Then, we already have a turbo engine so it's easier to reach the red zone, if we add gears and reduce the gears ratio, we'll drive an husqvarna!!


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

dmh1971 said:


> For the money I don't think there's anything to touch the TT or TTS.
> The way it looks,the interior and dashboard are the best of any car regardless
> of price and the drive is superb especially with Quattro it's so composed and smooth
> with the stronic. I love my TTS it's awesome. You will too.


+1 for my TT


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Can someone please explain the advantage?!
> The only improvement can be a better torque distribution but, the last gear always know for low fuel consumption, won't bring so much money because 7-8-9-10 gears bring more weigh, maintenance and friction between components.
> Then, we already have a turbo engine so it's easier to reach the red zone, if we add gears and reduce the gears ratio, we'll drive an husqvarna!!


I agree on this. 
Don't assume that extra gears automatically means a better gearbox.
I've driven the A6 and A7 with the newer DSG box, and I don't notice any difference in shift speed or smoothness.
The last gear is there solely to reduce fuel consumption on the highway. Nice to have, but heavier as well!


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

The 7 speed must be considered the better box by Audi otherwise why is it in the RS and not the other models?

The thing that puts me off the 6 speed is that it changes up on its own at the red line even in manual mode doesn't it?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

datamonkey said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think you are spot on mate, it's never ending! I am looking forward to the TTS so I just need to wait patiently for March and stop looking elsewhere
> ...


Facelift, or in real terms, a mid term upgrade of a few body parts and previously charged for extras added, to make the average 5-6 years between new models look shorter.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes more complexity and maybe weight but for any turbo car a wider range of ratios can cover flat spots/lag when controlled well. We have a 7 speed in my wife's Golf and it seems a better box matched with a less powerful engine.

I had an 8 speed ZF box in my 4 series and that was a peach much more silky than the DSG and instantly responsive to the paddles or S when moving on.

To be fair I am little lost by the comment on changing up at the red line, it is very very rare on the road that you would hold the revs on the red line. I bet 99% of TT and TTS are not tracked. If you were only after a track car would you spend 40 to 50k?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

More torque and more gears to manage it better this is the only reason, then new car new gearbox it's the wow effect..only marketing. any car, powerful or not, have always used 6 gears..so I don't see the problem now to add them..
Remember that more gears, more shifts, more maintenance and risks to have problem..also the gearbox is too new unlike the well tested stronic


----------



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

Bouncedout said:


> The thing that puts me off the 6 speed is that it changes up on its own at the red line even in manual mode doesn't it?


Is that a bad thing? Why would you want to redline your engine for any prolonged period?


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't think people should start cancelling there TTS orders on the basis it dosnt have a 7 speed box,maybe the 2.0 tsi will never have a seven speed box,it's never needed it upto now in all its iterations,so maybe it's only for the 2.5 or whatever new engines Audi comes out with next.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

As you know I'm not going to cancel mate but the original question stemmed from noticing that they have stuck it in the FL S3 so it appears that they will start to use this in the faster models for whatever reason


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Bouncedout said:


> The 7 speed must be considered the better box by Audi otherwise why is it in the RS and not the other models?
> 
> The thing that puts me off the 6 speed is that it changes up on its own at the red line even in manual mode doesn't it?


This is 100% wrong.
The only reason they put in a 7 speed is either highway fuel efficiency (this is NOT the priority on a TT, it is on cars ranging from Golfs to A4 to A7 to whatever), or very high powered engines capable of acceleration even in very high gears (eg the TTRS)
This has nothing to do with the box being better, but the engine being more powerful!

The fact they didn't place it in the TT is logic. The TTS might be up for discussion, as it's more powerful.
I suppose Audi prioritised low weight over a wow-effect of more gears? (Acceleration will perhaps be affected by .1s from 0-100, so I'll take the 6-speed anyday.)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

7 speed is light years ahead of the much older 6 speed version regardless of the version (0BT, 0BH) and is considered the pinnacle of DSG technology today although i do like the ZF8HP. You just need to drive a car with one in and you'll see why. Shift speed is 20% faster, it has dual circuit lubrication, and was designed to replace the older less reliable 250 6 speed in 2011, but for whatever reason it only went into a few VAG models.

For the record, 6F is 94KGs and 6Q is 109KGs. I'm therefore confused where the weight difference comment has come from. It's just 1KG in difference.. so no impact at all. To give context 1KG is less than 3ltrs of fuel.

The 7 speed should have been standard on the TTS from day one due to the torque limit of the 250 box being 400Nm (basic output from the TTS is 380Nm). The 7 speed will be replacing the 6 speed in the TTS shortly, but only Audi know when and it will provide a nice jump in 0-60 time. The 6Q is not bad, the opposite is true, but the newer box is just better.



Omychron said:


> Bouncedout said:
> 
> 
> > The 7 speed must be considered the better box by Audi otherwise why is it in the RS and not the other models?
> ...


Wrong, completely wrong.. 
Performance, You look at the new S3, 0-60 dropped from 5.2 to 4.5 (manual to 7 speed DSG), the manual TTS is currently 4.9 to 4.6, (manual to 6 speed) so the difference is likely to become the same difference, so expect 4.2/4.3 range. I call that better.

500 is currently fitted to cars that are neither performance or efficiency. If it was an efficiency issue they would have just used a cheat device


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> 7 speed is light years ahead of the much older 6 speed version regardless of the version (0BT, 0BH) and is considered the pinnacle of DSG technology today although i do like the ZF8HP. You just need to drive a car with one in and you'll see why. Shift speed is 20% faster, it has dual circuit lubrication, and was designed to replace the older less reliable 250 6 speed in 2011, but for whatever reason it only went into a few VAG models.
> 
> For the record, 6F is 94KGs and 6Q is 109KGs. I'm therefore confused where the weight difference comment has come from. It's just 1KG in difference.. so no impact at all. To give context 1KG is less than 3ltrs of fuel.
> 
> ...


You're comparing 0-60 times between manual and dual clutch, or am I misreading?
Seems logic you get a .7 second improvement over manual shifting. It's dual clutch...

I was comparing the "old" and "new" dual clutch transmissions. Even a 20% faster shift is not going to give you that much of an improvement. The old one shifts fast enough (so 20%, while being an impressive improvement, is 20% off of a very small value), and gear ratios will be near identical for the first gears.
Hence, expect very similar 0-60 times. You say a .3 second improvement. That would be nice, but seems a lot? I think it will be so little you'll never notice a difference.

And while I agree it's better (it is in my book too ), I think Audi did a simple cost-benefit analysis, and must've decided those .3 seconds weren't worth it (yet).

The torque limit is a different story, but out of factory engine torque is well within the gearbox limitations. 
If you want to start tickling up the engine, I can see the problem.  (But I don't take Audi cares, they produced everything within margins)

And to the comment of them being fitted to engines that are neither performance or efficiency, give an example?
Don't forget, their cheating isn't working anymore. 
They need to get emissions down from as many models as they can. So apart from S/RS models, basically everything is considered worth improving efficiency on. They can't go around selling an A6 which consumes a lot more than a 5-series or E-class, can they? :/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kinda. I was comparing old DSG to new in order to give a magnitude of (potential) difference for the new box when in the TTS using the S3 as a guide. The lower RPM speed when on the motorway is noticeable too.

Audi and logic seldom translate to us customers, I've long since given up on that one.  
500 was fitted to the last gen tiguan 177 bhp TDI in terms of the none performance model (latest gen 150bhp and 190bhp models) also in some passats and the T5 too


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Most likely the 7-speed gearbox will come to the TT with the facelift (2018 ?)


----------

